# Diatomaccous Earth



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Is anyone using Diatomaccous Earth in their loft with positive results? I like the idea of a safe way to kill parasites.
From what I'm reading it kills earwigs, mites, flys, (basically all types of parasites even worms).

(Sounds a little like a traveling show selling snake oil.) 


Litewings


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Litewings said:


> Is anyone using Diatomaccous Earth in their loft with positive results? I like the idea of a safe way to kill parasites.
> From what I'm reading it kills earwigs, mites, flys, (basically all types of parasites even worms).
> 
> (Sounds a little like a traveling show selling snake oil.)
> ...


Diatoms are really  and under the 'scope are often quite pretty. Here's some links for you.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatom a technical write-up (with some nice SEM photos of fossil and living diatoms) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth a good layman's write-up on diatomaceous earth, what it's used for, how it works and cautions when working with it. useful links at the bottom of the article

http://www.poultryyouth.com/articles/article-21/ Opinion piece. 

I used it in my garden when I lived in Dallas and it seemed to be somewhat effective, but that's just my story -- antedotal evidence is just that and must be weighed carefully against the scientific literature. Like most anti-pest agents, diatomaceous earth is non-selective. If you use it in your loft, I would make sure to keep the birds out while you are applying it as it can be dusty and use the right kind so it doesn't injure the birds or you. 

Make sure to read the literature so you know how it works before you decide.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Some good links that you've posted Flitsnowzooms, and the concerns in the 
last link seem consistant w/the issues I've read on the topic of DE's use 
w/our birds. Here's a 'pro' article to be fair:

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html

I find myself not being convinced enough to use it, but then, I don't care for
the powder versions of repelling pests anyway. I do use it in the bottom of the
nest bowls, but the birds don't ever get down there w/their beaks. This is about the only thing I'm comfortable w/so far, though if I read some other compelling evidence, I would reconsider.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Many thanks for this thread. We have been considering using DE as a roach deterrent. Some of you may remember that last fall we had two of our most precious pigeons die suddenly. Another was very ill but recovered. After necropsy it was determined that a disease carried by roaches was the culprit. We had to treat over 30 pigeons with Baytril but were able to save all of them.

We used to put bird seed on the sidewalk outside our back door and we started noticing roaches - the really large ones, not the indoor type - were eating the seed. We thought nothing about it but now believe that when we walked through the seed and then entered the aviary we were carrying the disease into the aviary. We have, of course, stopped this practice but have wanted to put something around the aviary to perhaps stop any roaches from going in. We have been hesitant to use insecticides and thought DE may be the thing to use.

However, now after reading this material posted, I'm not sure it would be safe for us to use it, either for ourselves or the pigeons. Just something else to now think through. But, many thanks.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*So, you have the "professional-grade" roaches?!*

I think diatomaceous earth can be safe if used properly. Use the food grade stuff if you do go that way. I'd also put it outside the aviary if I did use it, at least at first, to see how well it works. I think it's a better approach than using a chemical pesticide and you certainly won't get a diatom-resistant roach strain going since this is a physical deterrent rather than a biological or chemical deterrent. 
Frankly, those roaches will outlast us all. They would probably enjoy that banned pet food and ask for more!


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I'll probably us it around the outside of the racing loft for now. I also have an old building (insect infested) that I'm turning into a breeding loft and will use it while I'm remodeling.
Litewings


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I use a little of it in the bottom of nesting areas, under papers and have seen no ill effects. 

At one time I was finding ants under the nest bowls and boxes as it was a nice friendly moist environment for them. I didn't want to use toxic spray, so I use the DE and I have no problems at all with ants or any kind of bugs around my baby pigeons.


----------

